# painter didn`t want to do any prep



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

I built a fireplace front , and mantle,
maple plywood , 3 different crowns , and base molding , and small decorative flat moldings .
referred my painter .
he sent one of his guys to do it as a Saturday project.
I`ve know his guy for over 20 years 
he`s probably in his mid 60`s now 

client called me frantic
" your painter said you need to bondo and patch!"

beside building this , I patched and caulked it , and even came the next day to sand the primed new wood , since I knew it was going to bring up all the grains .
and I distinctly told the client " the painter might have a little prep ."
I drove over ,
there was a small factory-dent in the plywood , no lie , the size of a quarter , and not even a 16th of an inch deep.
and 4 or 5 pin nail holes.
asked what gives?
he said ," I don`t keep patching , and caulking in my van , "
( he has a van!!I think theres room for spackle and caulking!!)
he didn`t even have caulking .
pissed me off.

sadly , I`m not going to refer my painter anymore.
same thing happened on a job a year back , and I gave them the benefit of the doubt.
this painter( his boss) for years gave me 2-4 leads a month , I got him allot of paint jobs also ,
good guys . we are basically friends 
but man! 
to think you can walk in and just start painting??


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Evidently he assumes you have it ready to paint. Why fill, sand and prime at all and then miss spots? I agree no caulk, no spackle is like a carpenter coming to a job without a tape measure.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

A 20 year relationship should be able to weather the storm of 5 pinholes. :blink:

And what do you mean, you "referred the painter"? Are you not the general? I would not want my client filling me in on what my sub is going to do.



Delta


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> A 20 year relationship should be able to weather the storm of 5 pinholes. :blink:
> 
> And what do you mean, you "referred the painter"? Are you not the general? I would not want my client filling me in on what my sub is going to do.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he just handled the carpentry and referred his painter. If it was a general/Sub thing I agree though


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

You got him work and he made you look bad to YOUR client over a penny ante five minute problem.

Fired.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Woody how you handled is one way to do it. 

Another:

Owner calls and freaks

You call painter: wtf?

Painter to you: no caulk or sparkling in the van

You to painter: then take your ass to the store, I ain't your helper. Keep your retard antics for someone else, I don't want a call like this again. 

Business is business. Ain't nobody got time for that :no:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Both painters have to go. See ya.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Easy call. Get the  out of here.

What the hell kind of a painter expects to just roll up and paint without any type of prep? In the end it's your paint job, if it looks like crap that's on the painter.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Woody how you handled is one way to do it.
> 
> Another:
> 
> ...


Someone puts a monkey on your back, put it in the right person's back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Most painters suck, period. Gave up decades ago on subbing out anything of value. It's only gotten worse. Do all my own finish on millwork. Tho I just did a mantle raw and stone surround... home owners' painter blew paint on the stone. :blink: WTF? 

Scream and yell, not use the idiots ever again but Wanna it done right, do it yourself. If you can, just the sad truth


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Texas Wax said:


> Most painters suck, period. Gave up decades ago on subbing out anything of value. It's only gotten worse. Do all my own finish on millwork. Tho I just did a mantle raw and stone surround... home owners' painter blew paint on the stone. :blink: WTF?
> 
> Scream and yell, not use the idiots ever again but Wanna it done right, do it yourself. If you can, just the sad truth


You're right most painters do suck it's always been that way even when I started over 40 years ago and it's much worse. It's at the point where crap work is accepted as the norm.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

woodyacd said:


> I built a fireplace front , and mantle


This is all on you. What sympathy do you want? 

Are you venting? Okay. But....this is still all on you.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

hdavis said:


> Someone puts a monkey on your back, put it in the right person's back.:thumbsup:


Someone's read the one minute manager.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Caslon said:


> This is all on you. What sympathy do you want?
> 
> Are you venting? Okay. But....this is still all on you.


Elaborate


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

The same type of schmuck worker who doesn't clean up his mess when he's done. When I sub out that stuff is in my contracts.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

From Texas Wax;

"Tho I just did a mantle raw and stone surround... home owners' painter blew paint on the stone. WTF?"




Caslon said:


> This is all on you. What sympathy do you want?
> 
> Are you venting? Okay. But....this is still all on you.


Why/how is this on him? He didn't hire the painter, homeowner had their "painter" do the work.

Don't think he's looking for any sympathy, just pointing out the painter sucks at his profession/craft.

Again, how is this on the fabricator and not the finisher?

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

As I understood it, Woody recommended his own painter, but stepped aside. Painter gave it to one of his guys as a side job.


----------



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> A 20 year relationship should be able to weather the storm of 5 pinholes. :blink:
> 
> And what do you mean, you "referred the painter"? Are you not the general? I would not want my client filling me in on what my sub is going to do.
> 
> ...


no , I wasn`t the " general"
I do have a builders license.
but on small jobs , I refer subs , and don`t make a dime on them.
I was done , and off to another job.
painting wasn`t mine to over-see


----------



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

Caslon said:


> This is all on you. What sympathy do you want?
> 
> Are you venting? Okay. But....this is still all on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Again, how is this on the fabricator and not the finisher?
> 
> Tom


OP referred his painter buddy. Painter buddy sent out a guy to do a Saturday side job ... Homeowner calls fabricator. Big hullabaloo ensues. Home owner is always going to remember the person who referred the chit painter. Take pride in your millwork and you refer a hack painter, really looks like you don't care about the final product, after that.

My latest example- I put a lot of care into what I fabricate and install ... Just sucks to have an alledged professional come after who cares less than I do. Really makes you wonder why you even give a that much of a chit, at times.


----------

